# Wie kann mann auf dem Desktop die logos ändern?



## denfao (21. Juni 2001)

Kennt jemand so ne page?


----------



## Rene (22. Juni 2001)

Schau doch mal auf deiner Windows-CD bei Desktop-Profile nach. Da kannst du so ziemlich alles ändern: logos, schriftart, sound...macht den PC aber recht langsam beim hochfahren!

René


----------



## Flame (20. Juli 2001)

*jupp*

rechte maustaste>eigenschaften>anderes symbol.


----------



## denfao (20. Juli 2001)

*lol*

das weiß ich auch ich habe was anderes gemeint!! ganz andere symbole is egal


----------



## Flame (20. Juli 2001)

*dann versuchs doch mal*

mit:
http://www.windowblinds.net/

ich hoffe du meinst das


----------

